# Schwinn in California



## Hawthornecrazy (Jan 27, 2019)

https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/d/santa-ana-schwinn-motorcycle-bike/6786350908.html


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 28, 2019)

10 minutes from me if anyone wants me to pickup and ship


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 31, 2019)

The guy has a bunch of cool ones...


----------

